# Do you care if pax wears seatbelts?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.

An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.

Opinions?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

While I would prefer that they wear them, I have never down rated a rider for not wearing them. 

My guess is that his low rating is due to not tipping, probably after making it obvious that he’s filthy rich.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I despise seatbelts and resent the govt forcing us to wear them...it's like trying to tell us how big of a soft drink we can have; I grudgingly wear a seatbelt when driving so the precious little snowflakes don't have a heart attack and whine to Big Brother about their safety fears for their beloved driver (in the hopes of getting a free ride credit); I NEVER get on a PAX not strapping up....I could care less; in fact, I think there are some states where passengers in for-hire vehicles are NOT required to buckle up (I could be wrong, but again, I don't really care)


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Saw a documentary in high school. It said, "you're 80% more likely to survive an accident if you buckle up." This was before it was mandatory and enough for me. I always buckle.

That said, I only insist the front rider buckles. We're windshield buddies! I ain't got time to be mommy to the dipshitz in the back too.



Cableguynoe said:


> My guess is that his low rating is due to not tipping


So true! His self serving humblebrag about us honorable, conscientious drivers downrating him for his own good is such bs!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

In my old car the chime would go off if the front passenger wasn't buckled in. In my new car it's not an issue. I rarely notice what the back seat riders are doing. But yeah... I'd prefer everybody be strapped in.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Of course Dara is 4.73 rating
OF COURSE HE IS.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Go 50 and slam the breaks as hard ass possible and see if your windshield is really made out of tempered glass


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I honestly don't care. I actually wish there was a belt to strap their tongues to the roof of their mouths sometimes.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Since I don't drive underage riders, if someone doesn't wear a seat belt, that's on them. They get the ticket, they get the pain of something happens. It's called taking responsibility for your actions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I make children buckle..

Couldn't give two hoots about adults.


This is about following the law...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Of course I make them buckle..this is 2018. Do people still not know the dangers of not putting on a seat belt? Could cost you your life.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I don't think you can sink to 4.73 just for not wearing seatbelts, There has to be something else...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Front seat, yes, both because it's required by law and because my car has a really annoying beep. Backseat, no, because neither of those factors come into play. (Backseat passengers are not required to be seatbelted in my state.)

As for the back, I have to admit that I am actually ever so slightly annoyed (on a 1-10 scale, my annoyance is about 0.1) when people back there make a big deal out of buckling up because unfortunately, most of my trips are short and on surface streets where the maximum speed limit is 35mph.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My car has enough seatbelts for 4 pax. Anytime I notice that 5 pax are leaving my car, they get 1 star.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Front seat, yes, both because it's required by law and because my car has a really annoying beep. Backseat, no, because neither of those factors come into play. (Backseat passengers are not required to be seatbelted in my state.)
> 
> As for the back, I have to admit that I am actually ever so slightly annoyed (on a 1-10 scale, my annoyance is about 0.1) when people back there make a big deal out of buckling up because unfortunately, most of my trips are short and on surface streets where the maximum speed limit is 35mph.


Your missing the point. Legal or not. Everyone should wear a seatbelt. The backseat seat belts are there for a reason..to keep whoever is back their safe. Everyone is my car buckled up because accidents happen and when they do people get hurt or even die. It takes 2 seconds to buckle up or tell your riders to put on a seat belt. It might save them from major injury or worse.

How fast you drive or where you drive shouldn't be a factor. Accidents happen everywhere at anytime.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Your missing the point. Legal or not. Everyone should wear a seatbelt. The backseat seat belts are there for a reason..to keep whoever is back their safe. Everyone is my car buckled up because accidents happen and when they do people get hurt or even die. It takes 2 seconds to buckle up or tell your riders to put on a seat belt. It might save them from major injury or worse.
> 
> How fast you drive or where you drive shouldn't be a factor. Accidents happen everywhere at anytime.


No, I'm not missing the point. The question was "Do you care?" I don't.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AllGold said:


> No, I'm not missing the point. The question was "Do you care?" I don't.


You should. Your job is to give a safe ride from A to B. You not demanding your riders to wear seatbelts puts them and you at risk.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I dont care about seatbelt..
If pax want to live a short life..
Thats up to them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> You should. Your job is to give a safe ride from A to B. You not demanding your riders to wear seatbelts puts them and you at risk.


I only care if they're up front.

The beeping gets annoying.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes, I do, no matter where they sit. I have to remind some of them, but I try to say it nicely.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


I care because your insurance won't pay anyone if the seatbelts aren't on. And then YOU PERSONALLY BECOME RESPONSIBLE and can be sued for any income you may make, your house, etc.
Do you really want to be working for a scuz of a pax the rest of your life?
Yes, evidence tells whether one was wearing a seatbelt or not....is the seatbelt cut? Does the windshield have a spiral round break? Is the bodies outside the car? Etc, and so on....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KarmaKool said:


> I care because your insurance won't pay anyone if the seatbelts aren't on. And then YOU PERSONALLY BECOME RESPONSIBLE


This is completely false. Where do you get this stuff to use as facts?
They will pay. They have to.

They might drop you afterwards. But they're your agent. They have to cover you and represent you in all claims for payments.

How is not wearing a seatbelt worse than spending. 
If you get into an accident while speeding, insurance pays. 
Why wouldn't they pay if you're not wearing a seatbelt?


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Dear Mr. and Mrs. Smith;
I was the LYFT/UBER driver that was carrying your son/daughter the day they were killed in the accident.
I'm sorry that you wasted all that money on their college education and they were still not smart enough to put on their safety belt.
I'm also sorry that my compation as a human being has resulted in a I don't care attitude.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is completely false. Where do you get this stuff to use as facts?
> They will pay. They have to.
> 
> They might drop you afterwards. But they're your agent. They have to cover you and represent you in all claims for payments.
> ...


Read the fine print sir. I'm sure you have read all 35 pages of your insurance contract.


----------



## serlailai (Apr 4, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> I despise seatbelts and resent the govt forcing us to wear them...it's like trying to tell us how big of a soft drink we can have; I grudgingly wear a seatbelt when driving so the precious little snowflakes don't have a heart attack and whine to Big Brother about their safety fears for their beloved driver (in the hopes of getting a free ride credit); I NEVER get on a PAX not strapping up....I could care less; in fact, I think there are some states where passengers in for-hire vehicles are NOT required to buckle up (I could be wrong, but again, I don't really care)


That's adorable, but a) insurance wouldn't cover someone who refuses to buckle up, and b) the hospital still has to pay medical bills of people who have no insurance and can't afford the 130k to reset the various broken bones. If you're completely financially able to pay any potential hospital bills, go for it. Otherwise, buckle up <3


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


Yea, he couldn't come up with a better lie than that (intentionally)?. Everyone knows Uber's rating system is discriminatory and flawed. How does he know he wasn't rated poorly because of his skin color (for example)? Are we denying that racism exists in this country? Coming from a company that helped kickstart #metoo, Uber needs to shut the hell up already. Uber continues to try and create their own narrative, but no one is listening.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


Their stated driver irritant, which is them blaming drivers btw, instead of just telling riders to wear their effing seat belts for all rides, no exceptions, if that irritant is taken for action by riders has the logical consequence of reducing Uber's liability. Very convenient for Uber that.

I swear that company is so full of schit, but since they're claiming that that's the reason for his ratings, then fine, release all of his ratings with comments.

I call bullshnitz on that uber play. Nobody has a 4.73 rating for failing to wear seatbelts. Hell all too often drivers don't even give a flying flip if their riders wear one.



CJfrom619 said:


> Your missing the point. Legal or not. Everyone should wear a seatbelt. The backseat seat belts are there for a reason..to keep whoever is back their safe. Everyone is my car buckled up because accidents happen and when they do people get hurt or even die. It takes 2 seconds to buckle up or tell your riders to put on a seat belt. It might save them from major injury or worse.
> 
> How fast you drive or where you drive shouldn't be a factor. Accidents happen everywhere at anytime.


I mean it's not only that really it's for the driver's own safety as well. I don't want to get in an accident where a passenger from the rear comes careening into me at highway speeds and cracks my grape open when his head smashes into mine and pulverizes it.

No thanks keep your grapes behind a seat belt dear pax.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

14 and younger I care. 15 and older I don't. That's the cutoff in my state. Contributory negligence is a *****, but it's not my ***** because my state follows the 51% Bar Rule.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

The tip is included



Cableguynoe said:


> While I would prefer that they wear them, I have never down rated a rider for not wearing them.
> 
> My guess is that his low rating is due to not tipping, probably after making it obvious that he's filthy rich.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazing how few of you have thought this through.
Only going 35 MPH? How bad could that be?
A runner doing a 4 minute mile is going 15 MPH. Ask him to run into a brick wall at that speed. Seatbelts keep those in the front seat out of the windshield. 
Don't care about those in the back seat? They're going to be flying toward the back of your head. But don't worry, they'll only be hitting you at 35 MPH.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


What really irritates me as a driver is the mean spirited customers who make up lies to complain about you. Uber could careless how that makes you feel. 1 star for Uber and their messed up rating system that is a sham.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes I care. The chims begin when I pull off and pax aren't buckled up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


Once i had 4 young ladies in my car. Doing speed limit. Aprx. 35 mph near French Market in New Orleans.
A taxi Van blew THROUGH a stop sign causing me to Have to hit brakes Hard !

My left eye was on van that would have T boned me, my right eye on the 3 suddenly weightless young ladies flying forward in the rear seat. . .

I was skillfully able to deposit them back in their seats without them SLAMMING into the hard seatbacks all while avoiding the taxi cruising Through the stop sign at 40 mph.

It was over 40 years of driving skill and good luck.

No one would have become weightless and flew forward with Seatbelts on.

If the taxi had hit us, at least 3 of us would have been in hospital.

Compliments from all 4 on my driving.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Once i had 4 young ladies in my car. Doing speed limit. Aprx. 35 mph near French Market in New Orleans.
> A taxi Van blew THROUGH a stop sign causing me to Have to hit brakes Hard !


Really hate the way taxi drivers operate where N. Peters meets Barracks by the Mint up through to Decatur including that street between the market and the restaurants. It's a tiny section but the taxi's run amock in that area.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Really hate the way taxi drivers operate where N. Peters meets Barracks by the Mint up through to Decatur including that street between the market and the restaurants. It's a tiny section but the taxi's run amock in that area.


Dont know what was on this guys mind.
They usually good about traffic rules.
Not this one.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NJ requires seatbelts for everyone over the age of 8, and car seats or booster seats for the little ones, as appropriate. In NJ, driver for front seat passenger not wearing a seatbelt is a primary ticket, meaning the cops can see this through the window and pull you over just for that. Passengers not wearing seatbelts in the back are considered secondary tickets, meaning there has to be another reason that the cop pulls you over. In all cases, it's the driver that gets the tickets, regardless of whether or not any given passenger was over the age of 18.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This sounds like a strange cost cutting measure by uber...

Talking the customer into wearing a seatbelt (and lowering the risk of severe injury) by convincing their Koolaid drinking army of idiots that it will increase their customer rating.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


nope, no opinion on this subject,Next? JMO



Pax Collector said:


> I honestly don't care. I actually wish there was a belt to strap their tongues to the roof of their mouths sometimes.


ROFLMAO, JMO


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Physics apply throughout the vehicle.

Carry on.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mista T said:


> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


I don't think Uber spokespeople know anything from Shinola.

This is something that really depends on local law. If the local law puts a burden on the driver of ride share vehicles to make sure the pax are buckled in, damn straight they better be. You'd be a fool to risk a fine over this.

When I was driving Yellow Cab, we as well as our passengers were legally exempt from being required to wear seat belts.

The state legislature gave us a pass, they figured if we were caught in the cab with a maniac, we might not have time to unbuckle and that posed a bigger risk to cabbies and cab patrons.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

I only make runaway brides buckle up, because of the training commercial they used to air. Also when Dara is in my car, I always insist he plays the piano and talks about how much better his company will be by listening to drivers and the cities Uber operates in (he won't shut up about listening!).


----------



## UberfiST (Oct 10, 2017)

Can Dara really play piano?


macinmn said:


> I only make runaway brides buckle up, because of the training commercial they used to air. Also when Dara is in my car, I always insist he plays the piano and talks about how much better his company will be by listening to drivers and the cities Uber operates in (he won't shut up about listening!).


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

what bothers me more is my dog weighs enough to trigger the passenger seat sensor. i wont force him to buckle up, hes a big boy. 

sounds just like my passengers. theyre old and grown enough to make theyre own decisions


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

All passengers must buckle before takeoff. 

You guys run into a dui checkpoint and your pax is not wearing a seatbelt....dun dun dun.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


Really? I couldn't care less if tbey don't wear them in the back seats. Whoever sits in the front passenger seat has to wear the belt, tho, or the car will beep incessantly. Also I don't wanna get pulled.



Aerodrifting said:


> I don't think you can sink to 4.73 just for not wearing seatbelts, There has to be something else...


I bet he doesn't tip



KarmaKool said:


> Read the fine print sir. I'm sure you have read all 35 pages of your insurance contract.


I have read mine. It doesn't say pax who don't wear seatbelts aren't covered.


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

Meh, couldn't care less. Tinted windows all round, just kick back and enjoy the ride. (back seat pax only)


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

And where I am, it's the law.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ok here's why I care if they are buckled:

I don't want their human projectile body with flailing arms/ legs smacking me in the head as they fly through the car and out through the windshield.

Second..... windshields aren't cheap. Likewise is the hood which would be dented from their body landing on it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> I despise seatbelts and resent the govt forcing us to wear them...


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



CJfrom619 said:


> Legal or not. Everyone should wear a seatbelt. .


I can make that choice myself. Neither you nor any government in this country has the right to make that choice for me. If I want to live in a Nanny State, there are several places to which I can move.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Safety is for suckers, right?

Right?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> I can make that choice myself. Neither you nor any government in this country has the right to make that choice for me. If I want to live in a Nanny State, there are several places to which I can move.


Yes you are correct. Your a big boy and you make your own decisions. Lol. Thanks for letting me know. We all make choices in life.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> You*'*r*e* a big boy and you make your own decisions *and should get to do that, in this case, at least, without your having to suffer any sanctions from The State*.


FIFY


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


I'm not sure what that means

Anybody who doesn't wear a seatbelt in 2018 is just a clueless fool.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


I don't mark down for it. I could care less


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm most worried about people in back becoming projectiles if I hit something hard. A close secondary concern is children - I really want children to be taken care of.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't mark down for it. I could care less


How much less could you care?



SuzeCB said:


> NJ requires seatbelts for everyone over the age of 8, and car seats or booster seats for the little ones, as appropriate. In NJ, driver for front seat passenger not wearing a seatbelt is a primary ticket, meaning the cops can see this through the window and pull you over just for that. Passengers not wearing seatbelts in the back are considered secondary tickets, meaning there has to be another reason that the cop pulls you over. In all cases, it's the driver that gets the tickets, regardless of whether or not any given passenger was over the age of 18.


In Minnesota, the passenger in back or the adult responsible for the passenger is the one who gets ticketed. I want them to buckle up mainly because I don't want a 100-250 lb projectile in the back of my head if I hit something hard.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


Dara is full of shyte!
I only care about front seat pax wearing a belt due to annoying beep! Secondly, minors regardless of where seated have to be buckled in.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't mark down for it. I could care less


I'm sure you might care if you get in an accident and one of your riders gets hurt because they weren't wearing a seatbelt. Your the driver it's your job to make sure everyone's save.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Of course I make them buckle..this is 2018. Do people still not know the dangers of not putting on a seat belt? Could cost you your life.


Not to mention that the driver will be ticketed. In San Diego the fine is $200 a pop.

The cops view Uber drivers in San Diego as a source of revenue. 
If the don't see a shoulder strap on every shoulder, they will pull you over.

God help you if you go through a DUI checkpoint and your PAX are not buckled in.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I didnt care when I was in Altanta but Geogia has backseat exemption










Texas does not and I will not pay the fine for them not wearing a seatbelt.



Uber Steve LV said:


> Since I don't drive underage riders, if someone doesn't wear a seat belt, that's on them. They get the ticket, they get the pain of something happens. It's called taking responsibility for your actions.


That is only true in some states.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I didnt care when I was in Altanta but Geogia has backseat exemption
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good map. Good info.

In CA we are solidly in the blue.



upyouruber said:


> Dara is full of shyte!
> I only care about front seat pax wearing a belt due to annoying beep! Secondly, minors regardless of where seated have to be buckled in.


If you are going to have multiple accounts on this forum, you should at least drop the North Korea location. 
You are the only one with that location. 
It is kind a a give away.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I'm sure you might care if you get in an accident and one of your riders gets hurt because they weren't wearing a seatbelt. Your the driver it's your job to make sure everyone's save.


I could'nt care less if an adult CHOOSES not to buckle up. My job is to drive safely and thats it. As long as I escape without injury is all that matters.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

After a couple of tickets, you will care. 
$200 a PAX. It adds up fast.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> After a couple of tickets, you will care.
> $200 a PAX. It adds up fast.


Not in my state, pal!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Not in my state either


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

If they sit in the front and are not reaching for the seat belt, I tell them to use it. Nicely, of course. I only let people in the front if there are more than 2 passengers total, otherwise, they sit in the back, and I don't give a rat's gash if they put one on or not.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Scanning some fluff news, and Dara told CNBC that his low Uber rating (4.73) was due to him repeatedly not wearing a seatbelt in the back seat of his rides.
> 
> An Uber spokesperson "confirmed" that when pax don't wear seatbelts, that REALLY irritates drivers.
> 
> Opinions?


I only say "is everyone buckled?" if there are children. As for adults, Im not nannying them, though if one is sitting directly behind me and if T bone a car, he or she will be a projectile right into me, so that's not a good thing, either, maybe I should mention it more often.

Nah, I take my chances.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

The laws of physics still apply in the backseat of your car. 

Govern yourself accordingly.


----------

